# Goat Owners



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is there a way other than a blood test (and waiting) to tell if a goat is pregnant? I have a 9 mo old female that looks pregnant. Teets aren't developed yet but understand that they may not until 24 hrs before birth. Can't feel anything moving in her belly. She's just oddly round compared to the other female. Don't like the girls to freshen that young, but accidents do happen.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> but accidents do happen.


We had a buck named Houdini! He didn't care for our fall schedule ... 

I would watch for signs of heat like flaging, also you could use your buck. While on a lead (and with help) take her to the buck lot or even near it.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm waiting with the older female until mid-late Sept to put her with the buck. I hope she lets him do his job. He's not even stinky yet and she's a snob so we'll see how things go. 
I'm kinda bad at telling if a doe is pregnant or not. I generally know what signs to watch for as far as labor and delivery goes, but every single goat I've ever had waits until I'm away from the barn to plop them on the ground, so I've never "assisted" with birth. I guess I'll just have to keep watching her for signs.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

The 9 month old if pergnate will likely not go full term. Her body isn't ready. At least this has been my experiance.

To tell if they are pregnate before a few months is very difficult. It involves watching them and their behaviour. It's obvious when they are in heat... When they stop. There you go.

At about 3 months. You can check tho.

You stand behind her. Gently wrap both hands about 3" in front of her udder or just to the back side of center of her belly(The "belly" is the area between the end of her ribs and the front side of her udder.) Take your hands and gently pull up. Giving her a big hug with your hands putting the most pressure. Keep them flat your not trying to poke in.
If you feel a hard lump or lumps. That's the baby or babies! She has no bone or hard tissue in this spot. Take your time. If she is tense or nervus she will tighten up which will make it very difficult. If she is relaxed.. It almost feels like your reaching into her belly and you can identify #of heads or tiny butts. 

It takes a bit of practise and it's much easier as the babies get bigger. But once you find the spot it's very easy.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Had goats when I was a kid, I loved them!!! I want goats!!!

Now back to the thread, I feel better.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Is there a way other than a blood test (and waiting) to tell if a goat is pregnant? I have a 9 mo old female that looks pregnant. Teets aren't developed yet but understand that they may not until 24 hrs before birth. Can't feel anything moving in her belly. She's just oddly round compared to the other female. Don't like the girls to freshen that young, but accidents do happen.


we had our vet in March of last year. Had a doe that looked pregnant but was not sure. so the vet did a field ultrasound and low and behold babies.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> The 9 month old if pergnate will likely not go full term. Her body isn't ready. At least this has been my experiance.
> 
> To tell if they are pregnate before a few months is very difficult. It involves watching them and their behaviour. It's obvious when they are in heat... When they stop. There you go.
> 
> ...


We do not breed until our does are at least 1 1/2 years old. I have heard of babies having babies but usually they are not very healthy if they make it.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> We do not breed until our does are at least 1 1/2 years old. I have heard of babies having babies but usually they are not very healthy if they make it.


I run my goats as a family herd. So on occasion young ones go a little early. But they never make full term till they are older.


----------

